# Disgusting tick



## ocular (Aug 13, 2009)

I found this tick under my dogs ear today. Gross bugger was in there good, I had to use scissors. Miraculously the head stayed intact, so I could snap a quick few shots before ending it. I don't have a true 1:1 macro lens, this is as far as I could get with cropping.

1





2




3





I'm also aware of the smudge in #2 on left.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 13, 2009)

I really don't know why I open threads like this.

>shudder<


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 19, 2009)

Never seen a tick before.  Looks like a little potato with feet.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 19, 2009)

manaheim said:


> I really don't know why I open threads like this.
> 
> >shudder<



I do wonder myself sometimes 

But, OP, any photos after you squashed it? :lmao:


----------



## ocular (Aug 20, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't know why I open threads like this.
> ...



 Ya I did squash it, I did the horrible deed in a zip lock bag. I figured posting a pic would be inhuman..:greenpbl:


----------



## photo28 (Aug 20, 2009)

ocular said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



Inhuman? JUSTICE! 

Nice shot, I never got that type of tick on my dog - I used to be able to name the types... forgot now


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 20, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> Never seen a tick before.  Looks like a little potato with feet.



IT HAS FEET!!!!?????  Where,


Yeah that is kinda nasty!!!! Ok really nasty! I would detick you house quickly....


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 20, 2009)

photo28 said:


> ocular said:
> 
> 
> > c.cloudwalker said:
> ...


 
Actually this tick is just an engorged tick - he'd been attached and "eating" for awhile thats why he looks like a potato with feet [] as *mooimeisie *mentioned.   I congratulate you *ocular* on having the creativity to even think about getting a photo of this thing. :thumbup:


----------

